# Bild unscharf bei schnellen Mausbewegungen!



## mouseproblem (25. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass in Spielen wie Arma, CSGO etc das Bild total unscharf/verschwommen ist, wenn ich die Maus etwas schneller bewege! Spiele ich jetzt aber z.B. rennspiele dann ist alles in Ordnung. Erst bei "Maus-Aiming" wird es extrem unscharf!

Bewegungsunschärfe etc ist alles ausgestellt in den jeweiligen Spieleinstellungen

Monitor: ASUS VG248QE
GPU: ASUS GTX 1060 6GB GAMING

Ich spreche nicht von Tearing!

Hat jemand eine Idee? Kann ein Farbprofil etwas daran ändern?


----------



## Combi (25. Februar 2017)

pc spezifikationen?cpu,kühler,mainboard,temperaturen usw?
arma und cs sind games die hauptsächlich über die cpupower und anzahl der kerne skaliert.


----------



## mouseproblem (25. Februar 2017)

Temps alle in Ordnung. FPS sind ja auch alle im grünen Bereich.
Daher auch erst mal mein "unverständnis" was jetzt die CPU mit meinem Unschärfeeffekt zu tun haben soll!

CPU: i7 6700
Kühler... noname  Silent Top Blow (tut aber was er soll)
Mainboard: ASUS H110M-A'/'M.2, Mainboard Sound GLAN SATA M.2
Ram: 16GB DDDR4 Corsair 2133


----------



## mouseproblem (26. Februar 2017)

Niemand eine Idee?


----------

